# Fish & chips?



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I am not a big fan of fish of any kind but this is enough to put you off for good, next time you order fish (or buy over the counter) think of all the extras you are ingesting 

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/472663


----------

